
Show HN: Faceclash, a totally modernized version of Mark Zuckerberg's Facemash - ifvictr
I worked on this for about a month during October last year. It was a project to get to know Ajax and SQL a bit better. It was also an experiment with the Elo rating system. The site was up for only one night, but received 18,000 votes and 730 unique visitors. It&#x27;s open-source on GitHub now at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ifvictr&#x2F;faceclash. Hopefully someone else will use it and learn a thing or two from it, and run a copy of it. Hopefully it&#x27;ll be enough to push them to achieve even greater things. :)
======
fiatjaf
[https://github.com/ifvictr/faceclash](https://github.com/ifvictr/faceclash)

